

Comparison of Con Kolivas's previous BFS scheduler to mainline CFS scheduler - josephruscio
http://lwn.net/Articles/351058
As noted in the comments this compares the prototype implementation prior to today's "stable" BFS release. Should give some context to the claimed improvements. Will be interesting to see if Ingo re-runs this comparison and publishes the new results.
======
wmf
Note that this comparison is completely obsolete.

~~~
josephruscio
Made this more clear in the title. Should still provide some context to the
improvements claimed in today's release, and a hard set of numbers to compare
the new implementation against.

